# iPod Touch WiFi Security



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

I did some searching with no luck but as far as I can tell, to use the Touch at home you have to shut down your wireless security. Am I correct?
If so, isn't that a serious short coming? Not all iPod Touch's are going to use their wifi capabilities only at coffee shops with hot spots. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

no, you do not have to shut down your networking security - 
you choose to join your network, punch in your user name and password and away you go.

the ipod touch will remember your user name and password and auto log you in when you are in range too.

the ipod touch is incredible - its nice to be able to jump online with the touch instead of having to launch the laptop or desktop.

the touch is just as fast at loading up webpages as any other computer in my house.

its very impressive.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You have the option of signing in with either WEP or WPA security. 

Set it up on your router.


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I'm on a business trip away from home right now. 

My router is setup with WPA but other than a wireless security password (encryption key) I don't use a password nor do I recall having the option of using one. I know the router itself has a password I setup. I certainly did not see the choice of setting up WPA on Touch. I guess I will have a closer look when I get back home.

Appreciate the help. The Touch is a Xmas gift for my daughter and have been setting it up on the sly.

Never had cool stuff like that when I was a kid!


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm back home now and have been trying to get the iPod Touch to connect to my wifi with security on without much luck.

The problem is I don't seem to have a password option to access my wifi network in my LinkSys WRT54GL router.

Yes, I have a password to access the router itself;
Yes, I have a password set in the router to access the internet via my DSL acct (PPoE).

Security is set to WPA Personal and my WPA shared key is set. I have setup my laptop and other wireless devices with no problems but none ask for a password.

I have stared at all the menus within the router for a couple of hours looking for some setting that I may have missed without any success.

Am I missing something or is it something lacking with the Linksys router itself?

Appreciate any help.

BTW, the ipod works great on wifi with security turned off.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

On your router, the wireless security is set to WPA shared key, and a key is entered?

The only way to connect to your wi-fi would be to enter the shared key into the devices. If none are asking for a password, are you sure you are connecting to your router?


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> On your router, the wireless security is set to WPA shared key, and a key is entered?
> 
> The only way to connect to your wi-fi would be to enter the shared key into the devices. If none are asking for a password, are you sure you are connecting to your router?


I'm positive I'm connecting to my router.

WPA shared key and password? Same thing or are we talking about two different things?

My router is set for WPA Personal and I selected a WPA shared key.
My laptop is also set for WPA Personal and the identical WPA shared key is entered during the setup phase. So when I turn on my laptop it boots ups and automatically connects to the network. No password is requested. Same for my other wireless devices.

No difference if I select WPA2 Personal, the only reason I don't use it is one of my wireless devices does not have WPA2 as an option.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

If you have the 128 bit hex key, I think you can enter the key either with a starting '$' or '#' symbol, and the key should take.

I've had limited success from time to time with shared key passphrases, and the hex key ends up being the only reliable way to connect to some wireless routers.

Is a lease for an IP getting released on the router?


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

I want to clarify things here. My wired/wireless network works just fine. All network devices can talk to each other and have access to the internet. My problem is I just got the ipod touch and it does detects my network just fine but the ipod is asking me to enter a password. My network system does not require a password unless it's talking about the WPA shared key. In any case, entering the WPA shared key at the "Enter Password" request does not work.

I'm surprised there are no other Linksys users here.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

tripleR said:


> I want to clarify things here. My wired/wireless network works just fine. All network devices can talk to each other and have access to the internet. My problem is I just got the ipod touch and it does detects my network just fine but the ipod is asking me to enter a password. My network system does not require a password unless it's talking about the WPA shared key. In any case, entering the WPA shared key at the "Enter Password" request does not work.
> 
> I'm surprised there are no other Linksys users here.


Are you inputting the passphrase or the key? Do you know what I mean?


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

titans88 said:


> Are you inputting the passphrase or the key? Do you know what I mean?


Yes I think I know what you mean. I was using the passphrase. I take it from your msg that the shared key and the password are one and the same.

I'm trying to figure out how to convert the passphrase into the key. My LinkSys router does not show me that. In setting up, all I did was enter a passphrase.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

Got it!

Found a site that did passphrase to hex key conversions. Entered that bloody long key and voila!

So, now I know that the requested password and the WPA shared key are one and the same.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## dijon45 (Oct 4, 2007)

tripleR said:


> Got it!
> 
> Found a site that did passphrase to hex key conversions. Entered that bloody long key and voila!
> 
> ...


Can you post a link to that site? I've been tracking this posting for sometime as I also have the exact same problem with the same router. I guess i should have mentioned something before hand. Anyways let me know what exactly you had to do to fix this problem.

thanks.


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

dijon45 said:


> Can you post a link to that site? I've been tracking this posting for sometime as I also have the exact same problem with the same router. I guess i should have mentioned something before hand. Anyways let me know what exactly you had to do to fix this problem.


Here is the link: 

WPA key calculation: From passphrase to hex

Using this site, you need to enter your network SSID and the passphrase you were using and it will convert this to your key which is a long alpha numeric string. It's this string that you must enter where the ipod touch asks for password.

Hope this helps.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

tripleR said:


> Got it!
> 
> Found a site that did passphrase to hex key conversions. Entered that bloody long key and voila!
> 
> ...


Exactly! I was going to recommend you a site that did that, but I had to leave the house before you responded. Good work on figuring it out!

I struggled with similar problems when I was first introduced to wireless internet a few years back.


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

titans88 said:


> Exactly! I was going to recommend you a site that did that, but I had to leave the house before you responded. Good work on figuring it out!
> 
> I struggled with similar problems when I was first introduced to wireless internet a few years back.


I might have figured it out a bit sooner if Apple (and others) would get the terminology straight. I would call this an encryption key. Calling it a password blew me totally off course.

But now it works. Hopefully others with this problem will learn from this thread.

After playing around with this ipod touch for a bit, I'm not sure I want to give it to my daughter this Xmas. Might want to keep it for myself. :lmao: 

It's a pretty awesome piece of kit.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey guys sorry if I'm hijacking this thread but I was considering getting an iPod touch and unfortunately know next to zero about Wi-Fi. Is a wireless router an absolute necessary to get the iPod online at home? I've got an intel mac mini with a direct modem connection. Thanks for any info guys


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

irontree said:


> Hey guys sorry if I'm hijacking this thread but I was considering getting an iPod touch and unfortunately know next to zero about Wi-Fi. Is a wireless router an absolute necessary to get the iPod online at home? I've got an intel mac mini with a direct modem connection. Thanks for any info guys


You would need a wireless router at home in order to access a wireless network - that is unless a neighbour has a wireless network that you can connect to.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

but my Mac Mini has built in airport. Can't I just connect directly to that without a router?


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

irontree said:


> but my Mac Mini has built in airport. Can't I just connect directly to that without a router?


You could enable internet sharing and share over wi fi.


----------



## eesofgraham (Nov 26, 2007)

*WPA setup using WCN?*

I have setup my wifi network using Windows Connect Now (WCN) - described here:
Set up a secure wireless network using Windows Connect Now 

WCN is very simple to use - just configure a USB drive on one of your PCs and then put it into your router (newer ones support this feature) and other connected PCs (XP SP2) and everything works just fine. I selected WPA for security. 

My question - the WPA key is generated automatically so I dont have a record of it - how can can I add an Ipod touch to the network? I really dont want to have to reconfigure all my machines manually.


----------

